# Forehead dx



## frankpope (Mar 7, 2011)

For diagnosis coding, is the forehead considered part of the face or the scalp?


----------



## kimmyrummer@hotmail.com (Mar 7, 2011)

frankpope said:


> For diagnosis coding, is the forehead considered part of the face or the scalp?


I used to work for a surgical practice and they always considered it part of the face.


----------



## lnemechek (Mar 7, 2011)

it is part of the face...scalp would start at the hairline.


----------

